# Cod Jigging Trip in NH on 05-25-10



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It was my annual cod jigging charter with the Eastmans in NH.
It was a great trip with 24 fine fishermen in fine weather. Cod fishing was was not easy, not because cod were not there, but because aggressive pollack took jigs before cod showed interest. Angelo and Ralph did very well with cod as they seemed to figure out how to catch cod among so many pollack.
I call it pollack masacre. It reminds me of some of my Cashes Ledge trip when I couldn't hit the bottom with jig as polllack were so thick.
In addition to cod and pollock, decent amout of haddock hit jigs as well as cusk. we had action all day on jigs. At the end of trip, we jigged some mackerel.
Sam won the pool with 36 lbs cod.
We fished 350 ft- 400 ft, but i could use 8 oz jigs as it was calm and the current is moderate. 
Some did very well and some did so and so. 
some jigs worked much better than others. Enoch fished cod jigging for the first time and he did very well with Lav jig. 
I experimented with Labo jigs. It was OK, but not great. I had only one keeper cod among many pollock in the morning. When I switched to Norway Solvkroken 10 oz Nickle Plated jig known as 44B wiithout any teaser hook above the jig, I started to catch cod. Later I used 8 oz regular diamond jig with single hook instead of treble hook to use squidding technique and I landed three cod including my biggest 20 pounder. 
I go back on Friday again for one more cod jigging as I feel big cod just moved into the area as my tuna popping season in Cape Cod will start from next week.

my first cod on the trip which was caught on Labo LC jig.








Enoch is introduced to cod fishing for the first time. He did very well. Beginner's Luck ?  But I don't think so as he prepared for the trip very well.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Enoch is a fast learner. He discovered the convenience of the railing in no time. 
















Pollock,pollock and more pollock
























Not every fish caught on jigs are monster.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Angelo's double header cod. 








cusk on a jig








Fine weather with fine fishermen.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We don't use high quality split rings for cod jigging, but this split ring is too much.








nice haddock on a jig








The last spot produced some nice cod.
Ralph with a nice cod.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Even I caught a decent cod on the spot.  I used 8 oz diamond jig using squidding technique.








Sam with 36 lbs pool fish. 








Phil and Tod with nice cod on the last spot. 
Both of them drove 5 - 6 hours alone.
















His best catch of the day. 








Eastmans Dock


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, looks like a fun trip. Quite a different selection of reels......


----------

